# Apple Snail (Mystery snail) Help!



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I made a thread over at Applesnail.net but nobody there can seem to help me. Here is the thread: http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21476

Does anybody know what is wrong with my snail? He is getting considerably worse and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

One of my new Waterhouse snails (very similar to apple snails, a large trapdoor species native to Australia.. ) recently was exposed to a toxin of some sort in my daughter's betta tank - the fish is just fine but all her inverts are dying - we think there's traces of copper in the substrate. Anyway... 

My snail did a very similar thing. I rinsed him off in conditioned water, plopped him quickly back in the large tank and left him alone. It took a couple of days for him to recover, but he did. 

Lots of very clean water. Not being stressed while he heals (leaving him alone worked for mine, anyway). Don't worry about food - he'll eat when he feels better and can get about.

Sorry about your snail! I hope he recovers.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks! I am afraid if I leave him alone too much he'll die. I try not to touch him too often but have since added him to my cycled betta tank. I just did a 25% water change on the betta tank but all the algae makes it look cloudy.... At least there will be plenty for him to eat if he feels better. 

I just don't know what went wrong! I hope I can still save him. What is the ooze he keeps discharging? It is now clear when it comes out and turns fuzzy/whitish after hanging off him.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I think this is the snail version of slime coat. And nothing has more slime coat than a snail.. 

Mine did that too, today, I think it's part of the healing process maybe - shedding whatever irritant caused him to feel bad. Not sure what happened to your guy. Pesticide? No idea, since you rinsed it well.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I am just super worried. I tried to put him into my cycled tank, hoping it would make him feel better but my betta, Crusoe, savagely attacked my snail. D: 

I have been starting oxygen treatments on him and he has kind of improved. I just hope he doesn't die.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Aus said:


> I think this is the snail version of slime coat. And nothing has more slime coat than a snail..
> 
> Mine did that too, today, I think it's part of the healing process maybe - shedding whatever irritant caused him to feel bad. Not sure what happened to your guy. Pesticide? No idea, since you rinsed it well.



++++++!!!!!

This is so true. They slime for anything. I added my two apples to the sorority earlier today, boy they are happy already. It is likely water quality/irritant.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

The amount of slime is what upsets me. It comes out long and white, cloudy, and in chunks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love apple snails.


----------

